
Sun Microsystems founders celebrate legacy - tdurden
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3441927/sun-microsystems-founders-celebrate-legacy.html
======
signa11
choice quote:

“I remember some company moved into one of our old headquarters buildings,”
McNealy said. “And the CEO said, we’re going to leave the [Sun Microsystems]
logos up because we want everybody in our company to remember what can happen
to you if you don’t pay attention. This company could do well to do one-one-
hundredth of what we did.”

~~~
fatnoah
This is especially relevant to me since I interned at Sun in the late 90's and
just accepted a job at Facebook. The Facebook recruiter mentioned working in
the old Sun HQ.

Sun definitely seemed ahead of the curve when it came to working from home. My
main job as an intern was to automate the process of ensuring the ISDN modems
used by people to connect to Sun's network were regularly updated. The
secondary job was to keep the mini-fridge in the lab stocked with beer for the
weekly team meeting.

